# Dubai like you've never seen it before



## gerald.d

Hi all -

Many of you are familiar with www.Dubai360.com , and I suspect many of you are also familiar with the newly released photo-filtering app, Prisma.

Well, what could be more fun than combining the two?!

http://dubai360.com/#!s=3644-burj-khalifa-pinnacle-prisma&l=en

35 different Prisma filters applied to 35 panoramas selected from the tour (we used the aerial drone gigapixel shots, and the panorama from the pinnacle of the Burj Khalifa).

Have fun!

Kind regards,


Gerald.


----------

